# Intensidad motores Paso a Paso



## arcadi1988 (Dic 15, 2016)

Buenas,

Les escribo porque tengo una duda sobre la intensidad total de la fuente de alimentación de los motores paso a paso.

Tengo dos motores bipolares PaP iguales:
-	6 A/fase
-	0.6 ohms/fase
-	3.6 V/fase

El total es de:
I.total = 2 motores x ( 6 A/fase * 2 fase ) = 24 A
P.total = 24 A x 3.6 V = 86.4W

Tengo dos controladoras que permiten una entra de 24Vdc hasta 80Vdc, y una intensidad programable máxima de salida de 8 A cada una. (Cumplen con las especificaciones)

Tengo una fuente de alimentación 24Vdc i 5 A, ofreciendo un total de 120W. ¿Es suficiente esta fuente de alimentación para mover los motores PaP (86.4W < 120W)?

Gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 15, 2016)

Necesitas los 24A y el voltaje según te convenga para realizar el movimiento a la velocidad que desees, lo de la potencia no es la misma en realidad, esos 3,6V son el voltaje nominal en región óhmica según la resistencia del devanado y la capacidad de corriente, no es necesariamente el voltaje de operación, sí funciona, pero los motores son inductores y llevan otro parámetro, la reactancia inductiva, esto hace que los cambios de corriente no ocurran instantáneamente, por lo que es necesario un mayor voltaje para vencerla y se debe controlar la corriente para que esta no exceda el valor, por eso es el controlador especial.

Además, aun si lo quieres mover a 3,6V en la óhmica (y considerando que el motor se moverá "lento"), tienes que transformar el voltaje de 24V@5A a 5V@24A antes de poder usarlo así, los driver no funcionan como convertidor de potencia, solo como reguladores de corriente por cortes.


----------



## arcadi1988 (Dic 15, 2016)

Tengo previsto que los motores se muevan lentos (40 pp/s) o que estén parados alimentados al 75% de la intensidad nominal (programado por la controladora). 

Esto supone que las dos controladoras tienen que subministrar mucha intensidad en cada instante (12A cada una aprox.).

¿Mis controladoras pueden transformar mi fuente de alimentación (24Vdc 5A) a la tensión X de funcionamiento y un amperaje de 6Ax0.75 por fase para mantener el motor parado?

Si no te he entendido mal, necesitaría una fuente que diera al menos:
6 A/fase x 2 fase x 2 motores = 24 A…


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2016)

No, siempre necesitas una fuente que de mas corriente, cuanto mas mejor. Si es un billón de amperios mejor.
Tu circuito solo toma la corriente que necesita de la disponible.

Cuando decimos 5V 1A lo que significa es que la fuente da cinco voltios de tensión y HASTA 1A de corriente. Eso en las fuentes de tensión constante, en las de corriente constante como por ejemplo un driver de un led es al revés; lo que es conocido es la corriente y lo que es variable es la tensión.
Si la fuente tiene ambos controles solo uno de los dos actua en cada momento ya que la relación la marca la carga que conectes.


----------



## arcadi1988 (Dic 15, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> No, siempre necesitas una fuente que de mas corriente, cuanto mas mejor. Si es un billón de amperios mejor.
> Tu circuito solo toma la corriente que necesita de la disponible.
> 
> Cuando decimos 5V 1A lo que significa es que la fuente da cinco voltios de tensión y HASTA 1A de corriente. Eso en las fuentes de tensión constante, en las de corriente constante como por ejemplo un driver de un led es al revés; lo que es conocido es la corriente y lo que es variable es la tensión.
> Si la fuente tiene ambos controles solo uno de los dos actua en cada momento ya que la relación la marca la carga que conectes.



Entendido, muchas gracias!!!! 

Modifico el proyecto que tengo.

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola, si los  motores que comentas poseen 4 cables,es decir dos campos. Pues si son alimentados por campo consecutivo, entonces la corriente que consumirá cada uno será de 6A aprox. Con ésto te lleva a un total de 12A. Ésto se debe a que nunca habrá dos campos alimentados al mismo tiempo en un mismo motor. Vuelvo a reiterar, en caso que la excitación del PAP sea de campo consecutivo.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 16, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, si los  motores que comentas poseen 4 cables,es decir dos campos. Pues si son alimentados por campo consecutivo, entonces la corriente que consumirá cada uno será de 6A aprox. Con ésto te lleva a un total de 12A. Ésto se debe a que nunca habrá dos campos alimentados al mismo tiempo en un mismo motor. Vuelvo a reiterar, en caso que la excitación del PAP sea de campo consecutivo.



Eso es relativo, en primera, ya especifico que es bipolar, osea que usa 4 cables de control 2 por fase, los 6A corresponden a UNA fase, que la corriente sea alimentada en 2 fases simultáneamente dependerá de la secuencia de activación, pero si es un controlador de Dirección-Paso, muy probablemente active ambas fases en la secuencia.


----------

